# Looking for ink that response to UV spectrum



## Penang (May 1, 2010)

Hi all, new here.

Please bear with me for I do not know the correct way to ask questions here, yet. 

I am always fascinated by the "security features" on modern-day currencies that "glow" under UV (ultra-violet) light, also known as "dark-light".

I wonder if the experts here know if it is possible to print artworks on Tees that can "glow" under the UV light?

If it's possible, what kind of ink one should use to produce such effect, for the DTG and/or silkscreen process(es)?

Thanks !


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Good question. I've heard the tattoo ink pigments can do the same thing.. since it's pigment inks, maybe it would be possible to do this.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Good question. I've heard the tattoo ink pigments can do the same thing.. since it's pigment inks, maybe it would be possible to do this.


If I didn't mind blowing out a printhead, I'd test it here, but don't think that's going to happen! Of course it would need to be filtered down well enough. Interesting concept, nonetheless.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll test it with a Kiosk if someone can find the pigments


----------



## nomadprintfrance (Mar 19, 2010)

iam also really interested to be able to print uv ink with my dtg viper, i actually found some invisible ink made for epson inkjet printer here 
printer uv ink, uv inkjet printer ink, invisible printer uv ink, visible printer uv ink, security ink, fluorescent ink and uv lamp site - www.fake-proof.com
and i would like to know if anyone have an idea about the possibility to use this in my dtg printer, or some pigment that i could add to my ink ,i've recently found this:
Beaver Luminescers - U.V. Energized Organic Fluorescent Security Pigments and Inks Home

if the only thing that could happened will be to replace the print head, i think i will try...



franck


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Penang said:


> Hi all, new here.
> 
> Please bear with me for I do not know the correct way to ask questions here, yet.
> 
> ...



You would probably be able to print the inks that were mentioned through an epson based direct to garment printer. Your greater issue will be washability. The inks will probably wash out completely.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## nomadprintfrance (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks harry , i was also thinking about prints on decorations like uv backdrops that wont be wash and canvas prints , the only problem is i cant find this ink visible on day light , its only security ink that are invisible under normal conditions, what about pigments that could be added to my normal ink, the company says the pigments size is 3 microns is that to big for the print head ? is that a really bad idea?
thanks a lot for any help i could get, here in france is just nobody to ask about....

franck


----------

